# Helping a friend find a bike. What about Kestrel Evoke 2.0 vs Kestrel RT800??



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Any thoughts? I know the RT frames are generally well regarded. Haven't heard much about the Evoke and especially the E 2.0. Is the 2.0 different than the Evoke SL? Anyone ridden both of these lately? I saw a few past threads about the RTs and Evokes and it seems that the RTs are pure race machines while the Evokes are good all around training bikes. I think I will be recommend the Evokes to two of my friends looking at getting into road riding.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Update on one of my buds! I told him about a Bianchi 928L that was on the 'bay. It has Record 10 and Proton wheels. Looked like it was in good to very good condition. Started out at $1200 and told him that if he got it anywhere near that price, it was a good deal. He won the auction at $1225!! Only two bids. I'm a bit jealous because I wanted that bike for myself! Had dreams of picking it up on the cheap and IMO, $1225 is cheap for a Record equipped carbon frame with Proton wheels! Anyhow, I only need to assist one buddy in his search for a road bike.


----------

